# NYC Soda Ban



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

In case you don't know NYC has banned selling soda over 16oz.

My take on the people that die from from too much soda: Drink more, faster and hurry up!

It's just Natural Selection to rid the planet of lousy DNA.

Why these piss ant Libs want to save every POS is beyond the laws of nature.

Fuck em.


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

Good news is Bloomqueer's Soda Ban got blocked.

Newsome in SF and Bloommaggot in NYC.............what a representation of what is wrecking this country.

Not to mention tax dollars wasted, but just like this Admin it's all about distraction from all the shit they're pulling.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 11, 2013)

just more queer shit for us to take.I dont drink soda but if I wanted to it would be nice if I had that right.Fuckin pricks


----------



## DF (Mar 11, 2013)

They better not try & ban bacon! That's where I draw the line.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 11, 2013)

PFM said:


> In case you don't know NYC has banned selling soda over 16oz.
> 
> My take on the people that die from from too much soda: Drink more, faster and hurry up!
> 
> ...



x2x..
..
.


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> They better not try & ban bacon! That's where I draw the line.



Pie & Bacon Ban..............shit will hit the fan.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2013)

A court slapped it down so until NYC appeals (and they will) the new rule will not be in effect.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 11, 2013)

PFM said:


> In case you don't know NYC has banned selling soda over 16oz.
> 
> My take on the people that die from from too much soda: Drink more, faster and hurry up!
> 
> ...




We need a sincere thinning of the heard in this country.


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> A court slapped it down so until NYC appeals (and they will) the new rule will not be in effect.



Well hell POB, they didn't save me from myself.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 11, 2013)

PFM has it right. That's why I'm in favor of making everything legal...three generations tops and all that DNA is gone; like the rock in a crack pipe


----------



## Cashout (Mar 11, 2013)

grind4it said:


> PFM has it right. That's why I'm in favor of making everything legal...three generations tops and all that DNA is gone; like the rock in a crack pipe



Me too! Tax the heck out of it and make it available in big arenas and sell tickets so we can go and watch the lowest common denominator of human society erase itself and ease my mind in regard to them polluting the planet with offspring.

Yup. I'm 'elitist' if that means work hard, always do your best, succeed, and then let others do the same.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 11, 2013)

I think what it is, is this. Junk food does too damage to our health as it is. So what this is, is a transition, its an example that will stretch across the country some how, whether it be word of mouth or through the media. It will start to give soda a worse rep. Therefore making Americans make smarter beverage choices. Its just a start. I don't agree or disagree with it at all.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 11, 2013)

...I tried that soda stream.....and loved it.
just saying.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ya no worries over here.  Fuck soda


----------



## PFM (Mar 11, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I think what it is, is this. Junk food does too damage to our health as it is. So what this is, is a transition, its an example that will stretch across the country some how, whether it be word of mouth or through the media. It will start to give soda a worse rep. Therefore making Americans make smarter beverage choices. Its just a start. I don't agree or disagree with it at all.



Who at the age of 10 doesn't know soda is bad for you? Here is the deal: if you're a decade into time on Planet Earth and your parents have not informed you of the short and long term health problems created and aggravated by any junk food then your whole family tree should die the fuck out.

Another big picture problem is Government dictating more and more (socialism). "I don't agree or disagree with it at all" is the next best thing to agreement with these freedom takers.


----------



## fognozzle (Mar 11, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I don't agree or disagree with it at all.



This is what they are counting on. It is a gradual decent into full on socialism and the END of the middle class.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> In case you don't know NYC has banned selling soda over 16oz.
> 
> My take on the people that die from from too much soda: Drink more, faster and hurry up!
> 
> ...



but then they get health problems, burden the health care system with all  their treatments, and then end up on disability, and suck up all those dollars.  then finally, you go to walmart and they take up all the electric carts, riding up and down the isles knocking over boxes of CoCoa Puffs while their fat pig kids pick their noses and spill Kool Aide down thier clothes, and whine and cry in line because they want a big mac, but mom tells them they have to hurry up and eat the box of cocoa puffs cuz she doesn't want to pay for it.......


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2013)

As a new yorker I think its fucking stupid to care what someone drinks.What the hell is next?And why the fuck does it cost $14 to cross the george washington bridge?How about leaving the fat fucks alone and make the damn bridge a normal price so I could go buy my fuckin sugar drink grape flavored


----------



## Cashout (Mar 12, 2013)

I would sterilize three quarters of the population of our country right now if I had the way and means.

There is no such thing as personal accountability in our society.

It is always somebody else's fault -their mommy didn't love them, their daddy wasn't home enough, their teachers didn't praise them for making that "C-" on their spelling test in the 3rd grade, they had a "bad home life," they didn't get the right kind of this or that....I am so tired of that garbage.

Personal accountability means playing the best game with the hand you were dealt. You might not be the best, but you should always do your best. 

It is just that simple and the folks in this country seem to have lost sight of this truth.


----------



## RISE (Mar 12, 2013)

This thread reminded me of this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3OkaJnlWFQ


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 12, 2013)

fognozzle said:


> This is what they are counting on. It is a gradual decent into full on socialism and the END of the middle class.



Very well said Sir.


----------



## Jada (Mar 12, 2013)

This banning soda shit is fkin dumb so much other important things for them to take care of


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 12, 2013)

It's all bullshit. And like fognozzle said, its a decent
To full on socialism. These liberals are the
Biggest Hippocrates that there are. 
Sure soda isn't good for you but I haven't 
Seen soda kill anyone. If they're so
Concerned with health, then why not
Start from the top down. Where's the 
Ban on one of the number one killers
And cause of health issues and cancer
That burdens our health care system 
So much.... Cigarettes.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2013)

Just more evidence of a sense of Dictatorship IMO.

Not a true Dictatorship be we are no longer and haven't been the Freest Country anymore.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 12, 2013)

I love my weekend orange soda to much!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2013)

goodfella said:


> I love my weekend orange soda to much!



Cherry Coke Zero!


----------



## JOMO (Mar 12, 2013)

Dr. Pepper!

I don't agree with the control of our purchases, but I rarely have more than a can of soda in a sitting at a time.


----------



## mattyice (Mar 12, 2013)

sparticus said:


> ...I tried that soda stream.....and loved it.
> just saying.



I lol'ed... Just saying...


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 12, 2013)

I hate fat people


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 12, 2013)

PFM said:


> Who at the age of 10 doesn't know soda is bad for you? Here is the deal: if you're a decade into time on Planet Earth and your parents have not informed you of the short and long term health problems created and aggravated by any junk food then your whole family tree should die the fuck out.
> 
> Another big picture problem is Government dictating more and more (socialism). "I don't agree or disagree with it at all" is the next best thing to agreement with these freedom takers.




Who do you know at the age of 10 that cares? At 10 your probably not worrying about how soda puts a layer of bloat or fat on your stomach. Hell at 35 if your drinking it, your probably not then either. It is an approach to do this to soda across the nation. It is also like "Special Awarness". People are going to read about the new law on yahoo and it is going to spread. It will open some eyes, and some won't even care. Not everyone grows up with responsible parents. And thats part of the problem here.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 12, 2013)

its a very slippery slope for the government to start deciding what's good and bad for you in terms of food, and to make the bad things illegal. Given their track record of nutritional advice, I wouldn't trust them to know healthy from unhealthy from their ass, and also its all about moderation and context. Next will come a ban on potato chips, then french fries, then fried food, then red meat, and believe me it won't be all about what's really good and bad, it will me about what monsanto and conagra and all the huge food producers lobby to have banned. 

And I agree with a previous post, that cigarettes and alcohol are two of the most harmful and addictive drugs on the planet, and are responsible for a hell of alot more health problems than soda. But because of campaign contributions and lobbying, these are off limits to politicians.


----------



## JoeX (Mar 12, 2013)

Government needs to stop regulating every little thing like this and replace them with one regulation: procreation license. People can't be responsible parents so instead they just ban things so everyone suffers. Any two idiots that can manage to sleep together unprotected can make offspring that are soon to be uninformed, irresponsible drains on society for a few decades and then have a bunch of their own to get a bigger support check.  

If you have to not suck to have kids, SO much of the nannying being pushed these days becomes irrelevant.  Either that, or we end up in the movie Idiocracy.  I'm not talking about passing the bar exam here.  You want to have a kid?  Learn each other's names, get a job so I'm not supporting it, have a place to stay, and pass a test of some basic intelligence and common sense. License granted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)

Just so you guys know, banning soda isn't socialism.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's the Deal.  I know we want to weed out the idiots in society, and I am all for that.  But when the government decides the are going to make a choice for us, and even if it is as trivial a soda decision, where do you think it will end seriously.  This is not so much about the irresponsible glutton in society as it is the GOVT is fighting to Ban Soda!   Look the idiots will still find something else then, large bags of chips, supersizing fries, whatever, but let this Ban on soda happen and guess what's next......? Anything they want.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just so you guys know, banning soda isn't socialism.



POB, you just wait, Pancakes are next!!


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 12, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Who do you know at the age of 10 that cares? At 10 your probably not worrying about how soda puts a layer of bloat or fat on your stomach. Hell at 35 if your drinking it, your probably not then either. It is an approach to do this to soda across the nation. It is also like "Special Awarness". People are going to read about the new law on yahoo and it is going to spread. It will open some eyes, and some won't even care. Not everyone grows up with responsible parents. And thats part of the problem here.



So we have to do this with every product
Then? Candy bars, donuts, candy, table
Sugar, hot dogs , big Mack's or else the
Morons won't understand and get the point?
When I went to school gym class was
Mandatory. So was health class. 
How about they just educate the children 
Properly in school with a good health 
And nutrition class and make that mandatory


----------



## Cashout (Mar 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just so you guys know, banning soda isn't socialism.



You are correct!

This is not a political issue whatsoever.

It is a personal accountability issue.


----------



## trim (Mar 12, 2013)

I am not sure on what the motivation is behind banning soda.  If the reasoning is because obesity is a problem and its costing us tax payers money to treat the effects of being overweight, then by all means ban it.  But if its just to try to improve general health for these fat fucks, then screw that.


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just so you guys know, banning soda isn't socialism.



One ban here and one ban there.......what is next, how far does it go?

I could give two chits about soda, never like it, never will. But it's a freedom. Once >160z is banned what is next? 12oz, 8oz?

Trying to ban the amount of soda a person can buy..........ridiculous!

How about a ban on men holding hands in public.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 12, 2013)

Just remember this....You wanna ease the taxpayers money, then get the lazy asses up and work and stop collecting free checks forever.  How about possibly an administration that is more concerned with job creation then a Ban pointless shit.  Oh and OBAMACARE is going to be more of a taxpayer burden then soda ever will be.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2013)

this is all a distraction made by the govt to keep your minds away from the important stuff like why the fuck are we still at war


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> this is all a distraction made by the govt to keep your minds away from the important stuff like why the fuck are we still at war



This is also a component ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 12, 2013)

How about charging more for health insurance for fat, sloppy, folks with issues that are SELF-INFLICTED! We do this with tobacco already.

If you demonstrate no regard for your health and well-being, the rest of us should not have to bear your burden. 

Drink up, eat up, and pay up if you are a fat tub of goo. 

Your insurance premiums should be 1000% higher. 

This argument that "people don't know what is 'unhealthy'" is pure crap.

If they truly don't know that soda and high fat foods, and all the other things are not healthy they are too dumb to be allow to procreate.

Take responsibility for your own actions or be penalized.


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

Personal Freedom
Accountability
Distraction

It's all there folks, it's call Government Control no matter how you slice it.

Like on guy pointed out........what is next........pancakes?


----------



## trim (Mar 12, 2013)

accountability? that sounds racist some how! (sarcasm of course)


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 12, 2013)

Cashout said:


> How about charging more for health insurance for fat, sloppy, folks with issues that are SELF-INFLICTED! We do this with tobacco already.
> 
> If you demonstrate no regard for your health and well-being, the rest of us should not have to bear your burden.
> 
> ...



I think this may be closer than we think (so long as Obamacare gets turned around). 

The reason I say this is that my last two insurance plans have offered direct monetary incentives to be healthy. 

I get paid $250 per year for going to the gym 75 times per calendar year for example.

They also offer deep discounts on smoking cessation products like the patch. A prescription for chantix (a drug used to stop smoking) has no co-pay. 

Stress management is what they are working on presently. So far they offer yoga an meditation classes at my office once per week at no cost.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah Soda is bad for you, I don't it drink, nor do my kids, by choice.  But don't let the government predicate whats bad for you, then in the same breath tell us the genetically modified foods is good for you.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 12, 2013)

Mine does as well - $300 per year and it requires an annual fitness assessment for each adult family member covered by the plan. It requires lipid profile, BP, body fat, and stress test as well as penalties for smoking.

They have components of the plan to facilitate better health as well - 'stop using tobacco support,' diet assessment and consulting, fitness plans and access to state-of-the-art university fitness facilities.





PillarofBalance said:


> I think this may be closer than we think (so long as Obamacare gets turned around).
> 
> The reason I say this is that my last two insurance plans have offered direct monetary incentives to be healthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 12, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> So we have to do this with every product
> Then? Candy bars, donuts, candy, table
> Sugar, hot dogs , big Mack's or else the
> Morons won't understand and get the point?
> ...



Nope, the soda alone will spark other peoples interest, hopefully letting them become more aware of other junk foods.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 12, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Nope, the soda alone will spark other peoples interest, hopefully letting them become more aware of other junk foods.


Interesting..... You mean there hasn't 
Been enough done already to make 
People aware of junk food that it takes 
A ban to do that? 
Geez I'd think their first clue might be
The needle rising on the scale.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 12, 2013)

Cashout said:


> How about charging more for health insurance for fat, sloppy, folks with issues that are SELF-INFLICTED! We do this with tobacco already.
> 
> If you demonstrate no regard for your health and well-being, the rest of us should not have to bear your burden.
> 
> ...



None of this matters as long as anyone who doesn't have insurance can walk into a hospital and be treated. And as long as anyone with no income will get free healthcare from their state or federal government, which often times is better and more comprehensive than the healthcare most people pay for. 

The problem with privatized healthcare is that you can't have it both ways. You can't say, "OK, everyone will pay for their own insurance, and possible pay based on their health", but then turn around and say "Oh, but if you don't have health insurance or income just come on in and get top quality treatment for free"


----------



## corvettels3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> but then they get health problems, burden the health care system with all  their treatments, and then end up on disability, and suck up all those dollars.  then finally, you go to walmart and they take up all the electric carts, riding up and down the isles knocking over boxes of CoCoa Puffs while their fat pig kids pick their noses and spill Kool Aide down thier clothes, and whine and cry in line because they want a big mac, but mom tells them they have to hurry up and eat the box of cocoa puffs cuz she doesn't want to pay for it.......



bingo.. well said brother..


----------



## DF (Mar 12, 2013)

At some point there will be a time where the shit is going to hit the fan.  What will happen when we can no longer afford to support people that will not work and support their family.  There is going to be a real problem when this happens & it's coming.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 12, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Mine does as well - $300 per year and it requires an annual fitness assessment for each adult family member covered by the plan. It requires lipid profile, BP, body fat, and stress test as well as penalties for smoking.
> 
> They have components of the plan to facilitate better health as well - 'stop using tobacco support,' diet assessment and consulting, fitness plans and access to state-of-the-art university fitness facilities.



Do they actually do the test on you Cash?
Or when you walk in the door and they
Take one look at you they say, fuck it and
 just stamp PASS on Your papers.Lol


----------



## musclebird (Mar 12, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> Who do you know at the age of 10 that cares? At 10 your probably not worrying about how soda puts a layer of bloat or fat on your stomach. Hell at 35 if your drinking it, your probably not then either. It is an approach to do this to soda across the nation. It is also like "Special Awarness". People are going to read about the new law on yahoo and it is going to spread. It will open some eyes, and some won't even care. Not everyone grows up with responsible parents. And thats part of the problem here.


 
X2 but maybe instead of banning soda they can putt an age limit for buying soda, or warning labels on it to inform the public.. They don't need to ban something to stop people from using it, if meth became legal tomorrow would you run out to buy some.. by putting an age limit on soda the children of the new generation wouldn't be in the habit of drinking it therefore would not drink it in the future or pass the bad habit on to there kids, but by the government attempting to abruptly take it away like this they are going to be pissing the current generation off, everyone will stand up for there rights and will get this thrown out, instead they should attempt at warning labels on all soda, then move towards an age limit. This ban really pisses me off, who are the government to tell us whats right or wrong? this is our lives to control not theirs and like many of you have said there are bigger issues to deal with. ban above 16oz of alcohol before soda :s but no.. because that's something that the government makes money off of.. which just goes to show they don't actually care about our health, its really just money in the end... BTW Canadian here haha  but still have my opinion on the matter, and we say pop not soda


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 12, 2013)

FUCK BLOOMBERG or anyone else who wants to take away my liberty and play mommy and daddy to me. It doesn't matter if it's soda, guns, or pop-rocks. 

I'm a grown ass man dammit to hell.

Vette


----------



## PFM (Mar 12, 2013)

63Vette said:


> FUCK BLOOMBERG or anyone else who wants to take away my liberty and play mommy and daddy to me. It doesn't matter if it's soda, guns, or pop-rocks.
> 
> I'm a grown ass man dammit to hell.
> 
> Vette



One of the only 3 points here^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 12, 2013)

no one mentioned a frosty mug of A&W rootbeer???


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 17, 2013)

....I've been tempted to try this tea thing.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 17, 2013)

Nyc is lucky im not some big fat fuck or I would raise hell!


----------



## Deltime (Jun 23, 2013)

I live in the city and don't drink soda but this fckr Bloomberg really tried to pull one over on us. As if living here isn't rough enough, you want to take away our rights to choose. Lets be honest, the fat-ass drinking that 64oz Big Gulp WILL find a way. Will just buy four cans anyway. Thank the heavens above that this failed.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jun 23, 2013)

Raising awareness can't be a bad thing as my parents just assumed that fizzy drinks are ok. Sure they must be because they are advertised on tv and sponsor loads of stuff(mentality). The nation is brain washed to think its ok to have a Mc Donald's for breakfast lunch and dinner. As kids we never drank water just coke and other aspartame filled drinks. Now as an adult I choose not to consume any of that s--te. My kids never get anything with aspartame in it. 

I'm sure some of you have noticed this health warning outside 'the happiest place on earth' Disney land which tell you that chemicals contained in there food and drink is known to the state of California to cause cancer, birth defects and other reproductive harm. (Google Disney land health warning)

IMO anything that raises awareness to the shit that Large companies sell us can only be a good thing.


----------

